
Thanks goes out to the YC community for all the help... - twism
http://www.theother9to5.com/
======
ph0rque
please, please, PLEASE write you as you, not u. That's a definite turn-off for
me.

~~~
twism
Sorry, changed copy in a rush.

------
mhidalgo
You definitely should include some geo-location, google maps.... Would be cool
to type in your zip code and see nearby events and integrate the voting
feature you have already made. Keep up the good work.

~~~
twism
oh those are coming... i wanted to make it simple and to the point... so i
have to find out a way to incorporate that and not get in the way of users

~~~
mhidalgo
Cool man...I think your approach is right, traffic is irrelevant right now,
just get it up, get feedback, and keep on improving it. Looking forward to see
what you come up with.

------
twism
I bumped up the font... better search.. a little bit higher contrast.. no
registration required to post or vote (events only)... not just limited to
boston anymore...

~~~
ralph
Contrast still not enough. See my recent comment on your other thread.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=23231>

